# Looking for lease to join 2016/2017 season



## seawolf68 (Feb 10, 2016)

Looking a for hunting club for the 2016/2017 hunting season. Between Canton and Dallas for me and a buddy. We are respectful hunters who hunt for meat but do not hunt yearlings.

We are also looking for some Archery only property in North Atlanta.

Let me know if you hear something.


----------



## seawolf68 (Feb 21, 2016)

Bump


----------



## seawolf68 (May 12, 2016)

Anyone know of anything?


----------

